# Jordan, MN cell tower needs plowing



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I was contacted today by guy looking for someone to service a cell tower in Jordan. I'm 100+ miles away from there so I told him I'd find someone who can help him out.

Let me know if you're interested and I'll pass along the guy's name and #


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Camden;992520 said:


> I was contacted today by guy looking for someone to service a cell tower in Jordan. I'm 100+ miles away from there so I told him I'd find someone who can help him out.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested and I'll pass along the guy's name and #


It's up to you but I'll bet they will pay you boocoo dollars to do this job.I sometimes work for an engineering co. that services over 1500 towers.Sometimes I will go 125 miles with my backhoe for test holes.They pay for all my traveling,tolls,etc.They just want results,money is secondary as long as it's reasonable.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone want to do this?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

pm sent... mainly out of curiosity, but if the price is right who knows.payup


----------



## davebohnsack1 (Dec 23, 2010)

I know this is old, but if you could pass along this contact info if you still have it, I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry but I no longer have the info.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Camden;1165111 said:


> Sorry but I no longer have the info.


Well thanks alot, what the hell man? I'm right next door.....

:laughing: Just kidding!


----------

